
David Byrne: How architecture helped music evolve (video) - jamesbritt
http://www.ted.com/talks/david_byrne_how_architecture_helped_music_evolve.html
======
jamesbritt
Something I've wondered about is whether people would craft music that either
exploits quirks of mp3 encoding (perhaps making the compression artifacts work
as part of the music), or craft music designed to compress well, maybe by
avoiding certain frequencies or timbres.

I read an interview with Brian Eno where he said that when mixing a record he
would go drive around and listen to it on a car stereo to hear how well it
worked. I wonder if producers listen to their recordings after being encoded
in, say, whatever format Amazon delivers.

